# Anwendung für Handy programmieren



## kv3000 (24. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich würd gern folgende Funktion am Handy realisieren:

taste drücken (oder signal per bluetooth) --> zeit beginnt zu laufen
nochmal taste dücken (oder signal per bluetooth)--> zeit wird gestoppt und gespeichert
manuelle eingabe von ein paar Zahlen
taste drücken (oder signal per bluetooth) --> zeit beginnt zu laufen
nochmal taste dücken (oder signal per bluetooth)--> zeit wird gestoppt und gespeichert
manuelle eingabe von ein paar Zahlen
...
das ganze wiederholt sich etwa 100 mal und jeder wert soll gespeichert werden (am besten als csv) und eventuell auch gleich ausgewertet und am Display angezeigt werden.


Mit java kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus, aber für Handys und mit graphischer Oberfläche hab ich noch nie was programmiert. 
Hab mir jetzt jdk und wtk installiert, aber keine Ahnung, wie ich anfangen soll.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein passendes Tutorial für mich

MFG KV3000


----------



## EOB (3. Okt 2006)

keine ahnung, ob dus kennst, aber hier mal ein gutes tut:

link

gruesse


----------

